# [solved]Amarok Database

## lukasletitburn

Hi, ich nutze inwischen Amarok. Und ich habe gesehen das man auch mit Datenbanken arbeiten kann. Habe google gefragt und da war nur die Rede von Wo finde ich welchen Song Datenbank ich will eine Datenbank die alle Songs abruft wie realisiere ich das? Wonach muss ich google befragen damit ich etwas entsprechendes heraus bekomm.

LukasLast edited by lukasletitburn on Wed May 11, 2011 6:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ulenrich

Ne Datenbank braucht keine Songs abrufen, die hat sie ja schon gespeichert, wenn es eine Songdatenbank ist.

... wie sie Amarok auch als embedded-mysql mit drin hat.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Kann das nur Amarok oder auch andere? Ich habe bei Amarok zum ersten mal gesehen.

----------

## Treborius

amarok nutzt mysql um alle daten abzuspeichern

(wie oft gehört, wann zuletzt, titel usw)

da hat den vorteil, das du in einem netzwerk diese datenbank aufm server halten kannst,

und dann die statistiken zentral gespeichert werden, und nicht jeder rechner seine eigene db hat

dazu musst du aber eine externe mysql db aufbauen, und dann amarok mitteilen, das diese

db im netwerk zu benutzen ist

kenne nur einen anderen music-player welcher sowas unterstützt, komm aber nicht auf den namen   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gimpel

So ziemlich jeder Player mit einer Bibliothek (Library) arbeitet mit einer Datenbank im Hintergrund. MPD, Clementine, Amarok, Tomahawk, Banshee, aTunes, Songbird fallen mir auf Anhieb ein.

"ich will eine Datenbank die alle Songs abruft" <- Ist absolut unklar, was du damit meinst. Die Datenbank selber ruft gar nichts ab, das muss die Applikation machen.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Ich hätte gerne eine Datenbank wo alle Songs drin enthalten sind. Alle ID3-Tags mit weiteren Infos den viele Player können diese Infos nur für sich selbst lokal ändern ich will einen Ordner wo ich alles drin hab und egal welchen Player ich nutze jeder auf demselben Informationsstand ist.

----------

## franzf

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> ich will einen Ordner wo ich alles drin hab und egal welchen Player ich nutze jeder auf demselben Informationsstand ist.

 

Das geht nicht, weil jedes Programm sein eigenes db-Schema verwendet. Die meisten Programme können aber die geänderten Metadaten wieder in die Musik-files zurückschreiben. Andere Programme erkennen beim Start die geänderten Tags und aktualisieren ihre DB.

Aber warum willst du das haben? Bleib halt bei einem Player, dann erübrigt sich die Frage.

Ich verwende Amarok als Musiksammler. Wenn ich schnell mal ein file anspielen will, mach ich das über mplayer oder qmmp, da die eben schnell starten und keine DB mitschleppen.

----------

## gimpel

Es gibt Ansätze zu dem Problem. Einer ist playdar.

Amarok unterstützt das seit Version 2.4.1 (siehe playdar USE-flag für 2.4.1 in Portage)

Oder Tomahawk - noch recht jungfräulich, funktioniert aber halbwegs. Ebuild hier.

----------

